

KinectShop: The Next Generation Of Shopping  - gspyrou
http://www.fastcompany.com/1758674/the-next-generation-of-shopping-kinectshop-exclusive

======
wccrawford
"Unlike existing virtual shopping that shoehorns 2-D photos on top of body
snapshots," ... this tech shoehorns 2-D photos on top of a 3D video of
yourself, in real time.

I couldn't believe how lame they looked posing with purses that looked like
paper cutouts. I can't believe it'll work for purses, and I surely can't
believe it'll work for actual clothing.

------
pbreit
Fast Company's projections don't seem particularly accurate to me.

